# Why you should take Performance Center Delivery, a personal report



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> Outstanding news Jonathan :thumbup:
> I'll be coming in April'09 for the 1-day M3 class. Is there a way we can special request the use of a DCT M3 (ie, my current ride) and also for my guest, versus the MTs :dunno:


Our entire new fleet of M3's will have DCT :thumbup:


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll be there next week with my guest-in-law...

just to confirm from the previous posting last year...
*Did all the M3s finally get changed to DCTs ?*
... my guest cant drive a stick shift thats why.

I understand factory tour reservation is require ahead of time btw
.... called and I left a message

Heres more info from their website for all other /M Preformance Driving Attendees
I gather from the Zentrum site btw

Tour Information
Guided tours of the plant are $5.00 US. A discount rate of $3.50 US is available for students and BMWCCA members.
***65440;
Tour visitors must be 12 years of age or older. ***65440;
No high heels (heel and sole more than two inches high). ***65440;
No "spike" heels (minimum of 1 inch diameter across horizontal plane). ***65440;
No open toe or open heel shoes are permitted - shoes must be fully enclosed. ***65440;
Reservations are required. ***65440;
Plant tours are available Monday - Friday by reservation only. ***65440;
Plant tours are for a variety of groups, including schools, seniors, corporations, associations etc. ***65440;
Tours are limited to groups of 20. ***65440;
Tours cannot be booked more than 90 days in advance. ***65440;
It's a fascinating and extensive walk through the BMW plant so wear comfortable, fully enclosed walking shoes. ***65440;
Approximate tour length is one hour. ***65440;
No cameras or camera phones are allowed inside the plant. ***65440;

For tour reservations call 1-888-Tour-BMW (868-7269). 
***65440;
Safety
Specific tour safety information will be addressed at the beginning of each tour, however there are some general guidelines that can be addressed here.
***65440;
This is a working manufacturing plant and therefore all persons must pay attention to line movement and moving vehicles. ***65440;
Wear your tour headset and have the volume at a sufficient level so that you can hear the tour guide. ***65440;

The Zentrum Museum
The BMW Zentrum is more than a museum. It's a hospitable host and a unique destination for conferences and large events alike. See what's coming up in the near future, what's happened in the recent past and what the Zentrum offers for your very own event.
***65440;
Open Monday - Friday from 9:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m.
***65440;
For information call 1-888-Tour-BMW
***65440;
Entrance to the Zentrum is free. See below for Zentrum closings.
***65440;
2009 Zentrum and Plant Closings
1/1 - 1/2 New Year's Day***65440;
1/19 Martin Luther King Day***65440;
4/10 Good Friday***65440;
5/25 Memorial Day***65440;
6/22 - 6/26 Summer Shutdown***65440;
9/7 Labor Day***65440;
11/26 Thanksgiving***65440;
11/27 Day after Thanksgiving (Zentrum is open, Plant is closed, no plant tours available)***65440;
12/24 - 1/1 Winter Shutdown***65440;

Event Schedule
September 2009 - Date TBA Red Cross Bike Rally***65440;
10/16 - 10/18 2009 - EURO Auto Festival***65440;
10/29 - 11/1 2009 - Hilton Head Concours d'Elegance (not on-site)***65440;
*


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

fantastic!!! :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ase2dais said:


> I'll be there next week with my guest-in-law...
> 
> just to confirm from the previous posting last year...
> *Did all the M3s finally get changed to DCTs ?*
> ... my guest cant drive a stick shift thats why.


All our M3's now have DCT :thumbup: Look forward to seeing you again next week!


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> All our M3's now have DCT :thumbup: Look forward to seeing you again next week!


That's unfortunate... 

Yeah, I know DCT is faster.... but still....


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

*ARRIVE ALIVE FROM //M PERFORMANCE SCHOOL 

for a ongoing pixs and vids report, they are posted here

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236690

*​


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Unfortunate? naw...pretty exciting!!


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah I agree!


as always the staff are great and made my day !!!
I'm hooked and saving up for the 2 day 


.... who knows maybe even the VIR Advance someday


----------

